# Round 2 to re-release the TOS Bridge model with TOSGRAPHICS decals!



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Round 2 is re-releasing the classic AMT TOS Bridge model in August or September of this year. Round 2 has made some improvements from the original kit that include adding Spock's hooded veiwer, Sulu's targeting scope, reworked overhead displays and the biggest improvement which is adding stations to allow the builder to complete the entire circumference of the bridge. I built this kit when it was originally released and one of the things that really bugged me about it was that the decals were not at all accurate to what we saw on screen. I'm sure I was part of a very small fraction of modelers to notice since back in the day very little was actually documented about the various displays and control panels. Well, I am happy to announce that TOSGRAPHICS.COM has been working with Round 2 to create a very accurate decal set for the new release. Not only are the displays accurate but also the control panels and overhead displays are also all very accurate; right down to the correct colored buttons! Certain compromises of course had to be made due to the old tooling but this new release from Round 2 should allow the modeler to produce a far more accurate version of the bridge than possible before! I keep suggesting that Round 2 produce a newer larger scale bridge model but they have other projects in the works currently (like a new larger accurate Galileo model). If the 1/350 Enterprise continues to sell well, perhaps a larger, more accurate bridge model will be a possibility . . . . I know I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!!  In any case, it was fun working with Round 2 on this project and hopefully everyone will enjoy the new release of the kit. I know I am looking forward to it! Below is a little preview of the graphics that TOSGRAPHICS.COM provided to Round 2 which will be part of the decals of the new Bridge model.



Even though the decals that will come with the kit are pretty small, the original artwork is 1:1 scale or in other words actual size. Here are a couple of examples of the original artwork from the Comm station:





During the run of the show details on the Bridge were continually changing. The control panels and other details on the decal sheet for the Round 2 Bridge kit will reflect what we saw in the late second season episodes.

More information about the various displays and other Trek stuff can be found at our homepage here:

http://tosgraphics.yuku.com/forums/58/t/Public-Forum-Name.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes I plan to get one of these. You also get new or revised figures. I just finished the original kit and it leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Leaps and bounds over the original decals. These look wonderful! 

I used your site as a reference when I built my 1:10 scale bridge station. It's a great reference site. You've done a wonderful job there!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Here is my late 80s reissue showing the crappy second type decal set. The reissue kit had different decals than the original. These were pretty much useless and came out very very very poorly. The kit also lacks a floor... I had to make that. I hope the new kit has a floor but I somehow doubt it does.


----------



## davejames (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait to get this! I tried improving the original kit myself once, but wasn't really happy with the results:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow, these decals are excellent! What a HUGE difference from the original decals, which were a joke. 

I remember, as a kid, being so disappointed that the console decals all but disappeared against the black background of the consoles I had painted!

Can't wait to build this kit again!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey Paul, any etch coming? 

... under these nifty decals, I mean.
... or on top. For lighting.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Looks great, can't wait!!!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Who's going to make a kit kit for this? A lighted, complete bridge with accurate details begs for a great lighting kit!!

Larry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think there are light kits already out for it. See what DLM has


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

As most of us do, I have a mountain of kits in the "to do" pile.
I also have a couple of the original release versions of this kit, one of which has been started.

In spite of this, having seen how much better this kit will be with new panels and a few minor parts, but especially with accurate decals, I will be purchasing at least one of the kits - these look great !


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

LGFugate said:


> Who's going to make a kit kit for this? A lighted, complete bridge with accurate details begs for a great lighting kit!!
> 
> Larry


I have no doubt someone like VoodooFX will probably produce one.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I came to admire what AMT/Ertl TRIED to do with this kit; I've built several of them and I never really noticed what was wrong with the kit at that time other than the obvious omissions; the comm panels, sensor hoods, Library Computer on the Science station... and those TERRIBLE figures - only three?!? And in time, I did notice a lot of what wasn't right about the Bridge model.

Still, that didn't stop me from building a Bridge, Tech Manual style in the late '70s. It still survives, but needs a fair bit of TLC to at least repair it.

I'd like to try this one again. I hope R2 makes a sprue of the top of the console pieces and I'd be all over a set of new figures!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I dearly hope the new figures are not based on the old ones, but are proper multipose figures. The originals were roughly 1/32 scale, but had 1/25 scale heads and were very poorly done with stiff poses. The seated body could be salvaged, but not the standing ones. To use the seated body, you needed a new head, arms and feet/boots.

Also, if you used two kits and did a full-round bridge, they didn't form a proper circle. I hope this problem has been addressed. Altogether though, I'm really stoked and am lookig forward to acquiring one when it comes out.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

The full Bridge model I made did go together; but I think I recall I had to use clamps to get it hold.

Once upon a time, I think I saw someone on the old CultTVman site (Ziz?) who used the floor pieces of two kits in order to get a proper circle. I used to have that info, now lost on an old HD crash. I'd like to find it again, but the info seems to have disappeared.

I'm thinking building one of the kits I have as the most-commonly seen "filming" set, where the circle ends at the Science station! 

Getting scale cameras and lighting rigs are going to be fun. What kind of cameras were used for filming TOS?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The new figures SEEM to be based on the old ones. I think this time you get something like six figures and twelve heads. This would allow you to make a variety of crewmen. In the not so good photos I have seen of the AMT kit, the poses look like two of the old seated Kirk figures, two of the standing Sulu figures, and two of the Spocks. The legs look to be better proportioned though. These could also be mock ups.

The original kit has a lot of issues. The elevator door is not proportioned properly (too wide and tall), and all of the consoles are totally smooth. The chairs are poor and you don't get enough of them to go around, even considering you only get half of the bridge. And, overall a lot of the detail is very very very basic. A huge omission is the total lack of a floor. The captain's char and the little stairs just float in space. It does help somewhat if you sand the mating surfaces of all the wall segments smooth and flat before assembly. Even so, they don't fit particularly well. The railings do not match the shape of the actual set pieces either.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

WarpCore Breach said:


> Getting scale cameras and lighting rigs are going to be fun. What kind of cameras were used for filming TOS?


Mitchell cameras primarily. Arri's for handheld work.


----------



## Jiver (Jul 18, 2009)

What scale is that bridge kit exactly? I might considder doing some figures for it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Somewhere around 1/32 scale. Certainly not 1/24/25. I would wait to see what the new figures actually look like.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any updates on when we'll see the kit on the shelves?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I just got the pre-order email from CultTVMan saying I needed to pay so he is shipping them out now. I would suspect they will be on shelves within the week. Anyone know if there will be a sound/light kit for it?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Mines on the way from Megahobby.
As far as I know there is no R2 light kit
in the works.

There are a few threads here on how to light it.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

davejames said:


> Awesome, can't wait to get this! I tried improving the original kit myself once, but wasn't really happy with the results:


WOW! hard to believe thats the original AMT version - very nice


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Several years ago I saw where some guy installed lights in this kit up. Mainly the displays and control panels. Very impressive. It would be nice if those were molded in clear plastic.

I have this kit but it has fallen part. If I did a "redo" I would certainly need a new set of decals and a few parts are missing. Considering what these items would cost the new kit is at a price that I can justify buying again. Plus I get the entire bridge!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> I just got the pre-order email from CultTVMan saying I needed to pay so he is shipping them out now. I would suspect they will be on shelves within the week. Anyone know if there will be a sound/light kit for it?


I have looked at the pictures on the first post of this thread.
I don't know if the kit will be produced with the transparent
panels or if they are solid.

If they are produced with transparent panels then just ignore
this post about the following product as it may not be 
necessary. Might still be necessary though, as simple decals
are not the same as the product I'm going to be talking about,
which is printed on plastic with an opaque black background
and translucent buttons printed.


Before anybody goes on a spiel, as I said years ago, the following products
I'm going to discuss can probably be bought via federationmodels.com and
starshipmodeler.com and maybe Culttvman.com . If not immediately you 
could contact them and ask them to see about getting them in their inventory
before ordering.



ThomasModels made an excellent set of transparencies designed
to be backlighted for the original kit,

which I'm assuming required the kit to be modified.

I bought a set once, put it away and lost the darn thing
before I even got a chance to read the directions!!!
But I remember examining the transparencies before 
putting them away and they were puuuuuurty!

Now that there is a new kit maybe he'll make a new set
and make them available via the three websites I mentioned
above. That way more people profit and the customers can choose
their favorite vendor as well.

The old set would not have enough transparencies for
the full kit anyway.

From an artistic standpoint those panels were impressively
well designed.

Again all of this is assuming details about the kit I don't
know anything about. I have not seen any pics of the
final production version of the kit.

My assumptions might be totally wrong.
It happens all the time. 

Live and learn.

Maybe feek61 or someone who has intimate details of the
final kit knows more about this and could fill us in.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

feek61 said:


> Round 2 is re-releasing the classic AMT TOS Bridge model in August or September of this year. Round 2 has made some improvements from the original kit that include adding Spock's hooded veiwer, Sulu's targeting scope, reworked overhead displays and the biggest improvement which is adding stations to allow the builder to complete the entire circumference of the bridge. I built this kit when it was originally released and one of the things that really bugged me about it was that the decals were not at all accurate to what we saw on screen. I'm sure I was part of a very small fraction of modelers to notice since back in the day very little was actually documented about the various displays and control panels. Well, I am happy to announce that TOSGRAPHICS.COM has been working with Round 2 to create a very accurate decal set for the new release. Not only are the displays accurate but also the control panels and overhead displays are also all very accurate; right down to the correct colored buttons! Certain compromises of course had to be made due to the old tooling but this new release from Round 2 should allow the modeler to produce a far more accurate version of the bridge than possible before! I keep suggesting that Round 2 produce a newer larger scale bridge model but they have other projects in the works currently (like a new larger accurate Galileo model). If the 1/350 Enterprise continues to sell well, perhaps a larger, more accurate bridge model will be a possibility . . . . I know I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!!  In any case, it was fun working with Round 2 on this project and hopefully everyone will enjoy the new release of the kit. I know I am looking forward to it! Below is a little preview of the graphics that TOSGRAPHICS.COM provided to Round 2 which will be part of the decals of the new Bridge model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give details about how the panels in the kit are designed?
How they could be backlit, Et cetera?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm not involved in this kit at all, but it's my understanding that the whole kit is done in the original grey.
Anyway I should know on Thursday.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

mach7 said:


> I'm not involved in this kit at all, but it's my understanding that the whole kit is done in the original grey.
> Anyway I should know on Thursday.


I have it. It is all in white.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Can you give details about how the panels in the kit are designed?
> How they could be backlit, Et cetera?


I hope in some form of plastic sheet instead of an actual decal. That way it can be glued to the model piece and backlit.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

jaws62666 said:


> I have it. It is all in white.


OK. A little work there to cut off the panels. Nothing that a drill, a hobby knife and a file can't do. 

I saw a picture in which there was no floor. Is that the case?


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK. A little work there to cut off the panels. Nothing that a drill, a hobby knife and a file can't do.
> 
> I saw a picture in which there was no floor. Is that the case?


The original model never had a floor, don't know if that was corrected with this re-issue. Nothing that can't be fixed with a couple of sheets of Evergreen plastic if they did not include a floor.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK. A little work there to cut off the panels. Nothing that a drill, a hobby knife and a file can't do.
> 
> I saw a picture in which there was no floor. Is that the case?


still no floor


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> I hope in some form of plastic sheet instead of an actual decal. That way it can be glued to the model piece and backlit.


That's the way ThomasModels made the product I described on the previous
page.

Perhaps he and/or Tosgraphics will produce a new set for the entire bridge
printed on plastic.

And as I mentioned before, I would expect that they would probably 
be available from sites like federationmodels.com, starshipmodeler.com,
and possibly Culttvman.com. That way people can order from their 
favorite vendor and everyone profits. A win-win-win for artists, buyers,
and vendors!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I found this listing on Ebay guys,
not sure if it works for the new bridge.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/StAr-TrEk-U...309513933?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item3cd742c0cd

haven't done any checking as I'm not in a big hurry.

If anyone learns more details about it from the seller,
please let us know here. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK. A little work there to cut off the panels. Nothing that a drill, a hobby knife and a file can't do.
> 
> I saw a picture in which there was no floor. Is that the case?


I mentioned there is no floor back in post #4. I just used a big plastic "for sale" sign from Wal Mart and some Krylon texture spray paint. 

To use the kit consoles AND light them up, you will have to cut out the various screens. There are a bazillion of them too. The plastic is thick, so you will need to use a drill. Anything on the flat consoles will be problematic as there is no detail there. Only the decals. You just get a big smooth surface and a decal with the colored lights and buttons. No molded detail at all or even an indication where the decal goes.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I found this listing on Ebay guys,
> not sure if it works for the new bridge.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/StAr-TrEk-U...309513933?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item3cd742c0cd
> ...


That should work with the new kit you just will need two sets to get enough images for all of the consoles since the original kit was only half of the bridge.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> I mentioned there is no floor back in post #4. I just used a big plastic "for sale" sign from Wal Mart and some Krylon texture spray paint.
> 
> To use the kit consoles AND light them up, you will have to cut out the various screens. There are a bazillion of them too. The plastic is thick, so you will need to use a drill. Anything on the flat consoles will be problematic as there is no detail there. Only the decals. You just get a big smooth surface and a decal with the colored lights and buttons. No molded detail at all or even an indication where the decal goes.



Would be great if Round2 decided to do either a chase set, or a more expensive(maybe $15 bucks?) clear-cast version.

Some industrious person could even model the panel decals in 3D and send them out
to be 3D printed. Those parts could be clear cast, painted and inserted over the clear
cast and then backlighted. 

Or even more simply, if R2 would do a clear cast version,
transparencies like the one above I linked to in post 35,
could be easily used if one only cared about lighted buttons
and didn't care too much about the 3D effect.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That is a great idea--masking it would be very easy and you'd only have to mold the wall section pieces in clear, not the floor, chairs etc.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Photoetch design is underway to work with the new decals and allow for easy lighting. I should have more details next week.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Photoetch design is underway to work with the new decals and allow for easy lighting. I should have more details next week.


You da man!


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good news. It'll give the consoles a nicer look, being that they are smooth.
So is that the intent of the photoetch ?. Reason why I ask is according to Round 2,
the new decals were designed for backlighting.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Photoetch design is underway to work with the new decals and allow for easy lighting. I should have more details next week.


NICE! I was waiting for this.

I got mine today:

New decals:



Parts:









I found this very interesting, no doubt for the upcoming shuttle craft:
(sorry its upside down)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Cappy1 said:


> Good news. It'll give the consoles a nicer look, being thatn they are smooth.
> So is that the intent of the photoetch ?. Reason why I ask is according to Round 2,
> the new decals were designed for backlighting.


The PE adds both the raised panels as seen in the full sized set and eliminates the glow you'd get from trying to light the controls using a variation of the Raytheon Effect. Haven't seen the note regarding the decals being designed for backlighting.

I think with the kit now being released in white, though, that the display screens should light up fine with the decals, provided that you light block around them well on the front face.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Please do PE overhead screen frames, so that the oversized, overthick frames could be scraped and sanded off and replaced with more-accurate low-relief ones.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Please do PE overhead screen frames, so that the oversized, overthick frames could be scraped and sanded off and replaced with more-accurate low-relief ones.


 Great suggestion! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I will look into that. If I can use the inner spce to fit all the other controls without greatly increasing the size / cost I will include them.


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Paulbo, you are correct. I had to placed a direct inquiry, with Round 2, because I was curious. They responded was that it was. For one, I'd pay more for a comprehensive photo etch set. Would you consider doing a basic and deluxe set ?. It would be the perfect time, with X mas coming. I'm sure it would be on a lot of peoples wish list


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Thanks for the kit pix! The decals look great. I love the figure head choices. I'm guessing Boma and Latimer are "red shirts"! There are 2 female head pieces but are there 2 female figures? Did they fix the turbo lift door frame?


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

Short and quick out of box review - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdYNjYYfW0Q

Replacement Burke Chairs are available from Dons Light and Magic - http://www.dlmparts.com/tosbridgekbopwing.html


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Please do PE overhead screen frames, so that the oversized, overthick frames could be scraped and sanded off and replaced with more-accurate low-relief ones.





Cappy1 said:


> Paulbo, you are correct. I had to placed a direct inquiry, with Round 2, because I was curious. They responded was that it was. For one, I'd pay more for a comprehensive photo etch set. Would you consider doing a basic and deluxe set ?. It would be the perfect time, with X mas coming. I'm sure it would be on a lot of peoples wish list



What they said ^^^ 

Don't forget about the Red Alert and transparent viewscreen replacements!


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

BrianM said:


> Thanks for the kit pix! The decals look great. I love the figure head choices. I'm guessing Boma and Latimer are "red shirts"! There are 2 female head pieces but are there 2 female figures? Did they fix the turbo lift door frame?


Mentioned in an earlier thread...but All three "new" figures Boma, Latimer and Mears are all characters that were in the episode The Galileo 7, presumably these three figures will be compatible with the new Galileo Shuttlecraft.....


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I forget- what is the size of the viewscreen in this kit?
I have a small 12v LCD video monitor (from an automotive back up system) that might have a new home.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I forget- what is the size of the viewscreen in this kit?
> I have a small 12v LCD video monitor (from an automotive back up system) that might have a new home.


If I measured right, and the piece I have from an older kit is the same as the new, the dimensions are 1 3/4" long, 1 1/4" high. I'd love to try this too. Any MP4 players out there that fit this dimension?

Only problem is the piece does not seem very accurate.

UPDATE: DLM sells a more accurate viewscreen piece. I will probably get a few things from him to make my bridge more accurate including this piece.

http://www.dlmparts.com/tosbridgekbopwing.html


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bumpidy bump.


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is going to be a good week for this kit. Paragrafix is doing a photo etch set and
I just found out DLM is doing more little resin console pieces. Awesome.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Prepare your wallets!


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I picked up the Bridge model the other day and must say that it brings back a lot of memories. The tosgraphics decals are gorgeous, and will definitely make the model stand out. 

However the painting guide in the instructions is very wrong! Only some of the colors listed will work. I usually research to find a color near enough to what I want, but I decided to go with the instruction suggestions this one time:

Russian Marker Red (Testors 2127) is pretty close to the red color on the turbolift doors, etc.

Blue (Testors 2033) seems to be a match for the viewscreen panels above the main control stations.

Blue (Testors 2031) doesn't match any color on the Bridge that I can see. Far too dark almost a Royal Blue color.

Light Sea Gray (Testors 1726) is too dark of a gray for anything on the Bridge except for the lowermost part of the floor.

Has anyone got started on their Bridge to the extent of painting? Or have built this model before? I would love to know what colors (Testors, Tamiya, etc.) fellow modelers have used to paint the Bridge.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Cappy1 said:


> This is going to be a good week for this kit. Paragrafix is doing a photo etch set and
> I just found out DLM is doing more little resin console pieces. Awesome.


What are the resin console pieces? Are these the pieces where the buttons are located? Would these be clear for lighting?


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

A lot of concerns about the AMT Command bridge has been sorted out already with the gray styrene kit issued in the 70's and again in the 80's and then the 90's Anniversey issue. 

Resin Ranger the got the ball rolling. 
CultTVman passes the ball to me. 
Now I'm hittin' it out of the park... 
The polyurathane is flowing.
The crowd roars!

All is revealed here:
http://www.dlmparts.com/tosbridgekbopwing.html
and here.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624863858883/

To finish up the Sub Station walls all got a make over this summer. 
5 types.

Send me e-mails not forum messages. 
I don't want to spend any more time on HT than I have to.

DL Matthys
www.dlmparts.com
[email protected]
Make it Glow!


----------

